# [SOLVED] Asus P9X79 Pro USB 3.0 ports



## piowoc (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, 

I have Asus P9X79 Pro and all four USB 3.0 ports on the back panel suddenly slowed down to the speed of USB 2.0. Interestingly, the USB 3.0 ports on the front panel still work with the proper USB 3.0 speed. All of them were tested with at least 3 different peripheral products: 2 different USB 3.0 memory card readers and an external USB 3.0 HDD. 

Here is my exact configuration: 
Board: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 PRO Rev 1.xx 
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 3009 10/05/2012 
Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) Service Pack 1 (build 7601) 

It's really strange, because according to ASUS technical support there are only 2 USB controllers on this motherboard, one for USB 3.0 and another one for all USB 2.0, so logically all USB 3.0 should act exactly the same, but they don't. 

I played with BIOS a bit, turned on and off all USB legacy support, but it didn't change anything. 
Then I decided to try it with Windows 8 Pro x64, installed on a separate drive, but it didn't change the situation either. 

Any suggestions? 

Your replies will be appreciated. 
Regards, 
Peter


----------



## piowoc (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Asus P9X79 Pro USB 3.0 ports*

Hi, 

I did almost anything you can think of, including the CMOS reset and the installation of the brand new ASM USB driver and ... it's working as expected now! 

I am unable to tell what exactly did the trick, but it was probably the CMOS clearing and the installation of the new driver combined. 

PS. The newest ASM driver is available here: 
Asus X79 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking) **UPDATED 11/1** [...] dated-11-1 


Regards, 
Peter


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Asus P9X79 Pro USB 3.0 ports*

Glad to see you got it figured out.

In my expierence with my gigabyte board, the usb3 ports (front or back) won't work without the drivers installed in windows at all.


----------



## piowoc (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Asus P9X79 Pro USB 3.0 ports*

The drivers were installed before, but the ports on the back stopped working/slowed down to USB 2.0 speed. I still can't understand why.


----------



## Proj3cT (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Asus P9X79 Pro USB 3.0 ports*

HI guys !
i have the same problem with my MOB P9X79PRO while im playing or working on desktop sudenly my keyboard dead,my mouse to, my headphones to, and windows show me that cant recognize one of my usb and sundenly all my usb died, i look in my device manager all drives are ok , i was reinst. the windows 5 times 7 and 8 nothing and now i have a question i must do a RMA or what is happening im going crazy :banghead:, 
ps: soory for my bad english :sad:


----------



## Proj3cT (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Asus P9X79 Pro USB 3.0 ports*

you resolved with a CMOS reset peter?


----------

